# CCD questions



## dthompson (Feb 10, 2008)

So Jack, do you think your bees had ccd and died from it?
Or is this only theoretical?

I think my bees have ccd (see archives)
I have had no absconds early to mid summer.
Abscond in winter is more drawn out
In spring what is more likely is queen failure, death,
and failure to successfuly raise a replacement.
most absconds Oct-Nov, seldom brood

For me, no pollen yet, another few days is my guess
(to give you some idea of my climate)

I don't think the honey is harmful to humans, but it may
be very harmful to bees, these are just guesses
If the robbers are already exposed then does it make much difference?

Jack, did you see your bees do anything funny/odd with their rear legs?

dave

For me, WL=25% 2010winter


----------

